# Difficulty breathing



## Guest (Dec 16, 2000)

I have IBS and costochrondtritis, and know they say I have fibro. I find most of my discomfort is in my chest. Not only the pain, but difficulty to breath. It is very hard to discribe. I feel like everything is weak there, like when you excersise real hard and your muscle get so fatigued. Is this making any sense to anyone. It is across my chest and in my back (between your shoulder blades). It's like you can hardly hold your own chest up. I know I must sound nuts. Please let me know if anyone else has similar problems. ThanksDebbie


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Me too. I sure do know what you are talking about. Some days people ask if I am alright so I tell them I am fine so long as I don't breath.I haven't as yet found anything that helps but I will keep an eye and ear out.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Ugh, I hate that chest thing!!!You know what I think, the fibro affects the muscles and the chest is full of muscles including the diaphragm, which is a muscle too! And that's probable what the heck is going on. Awful, I think that can be the most dibilitating symptom of fibro sometimes.love to all, mama-ps did I spell diaphragm correctly?


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

throw mamas idea in with a little anxity,and there you have it.anxity is chest pain big time,and who wouldnt have anxity with this damn disease.lol,shrinky.denny


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Debbie:I think costochrondtritis is a common problem among us fm'ers. I also have this problem. My rheumy mentioned getting shots in the chest to help this. I'm not sure about these shots. About a month ago Moldie posted something about these shots and it gave me great concern. The other thing I find is I have bad posture because I hurt so much I'm always hunching forward. The yoga has helped with the fm. I find stretching the back really helps. The other thing I'm checking into is a good bra. The rheumy and chiro mentioned this (especially if one is top heavy) it just adds to the problem. Try taking warm baths at night before bed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2000)

My daughter, from the time she was very young, always had problems breathing. I can't tell you how many times I had to go to her school because she passed out again. She always hyperventilated. After she was diagnosed with Fibro, she was told she also had Mitral Valve Prolapse. She also had heart palpitations, racing heart, etc. and ended up on heart medications. She no longer is. She went on the Atkins Diet, which obviously took care of her problem, because now she is symptom free, no more IBS, no more Fibro. Of course, she is still stuck with some residue problems, like a mild case of Endometrosis and Interstitial Cystitis, but that is easier to deal with. We hope, once her life is not quite so hectic, to get her into the Leap Allergy program. Mike NoLomotil explains it all very well in any of his threads, I believe my daughter problem besides an odd food allergy, probably has a "delayed hypersensitivity" to something and according to what I understand his program narrows that down. The Atkins diet removes a lot from your diet that you may not need to. I believe he is on to something, because my daughter is doing so well now and has a whole new life. She is too busy to be on this BB nor does she want to deal with any of this anymore, she wants to finally live her life to the fullest, and that she is.Check out www.leapyallergy.com if you're interested. Trust me, I don't get any benefit from recommending you check it out, I just think he's the only one on the right track.Casey


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2000)

Casey.. there's a small typo in that URL. It should be http://www.leapallergy.com/ . Just thought it was worth pointing out 'cos it is as you say, a good site.


----------

